# Lithium Flow Battery



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Flow batteries have been around for a while. First I've heard of trying it with Lithium chemistry. 

http://www.technologyreview.com/energy/26023/page1/


----------



## Crash (Oct 20, 2009)

Interesting... Wish they'd give more details.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Prof at MIT, been thinking about the problem for 10 years...sounds good, that's the kind of prepared mind, focus, and persistence required to solve a difficult problem.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

> As with fuel cells, the new battery can store large amounts of energy without also needing large amounts of supporting materials to extract it, Chiang says.


Last I checked fuel cells didn't store any energy.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

cut cost 85% , 10,000 to 1,500 ? that would be too great ! thermal management would be easy . brings new meaning to top charge . the potential of much longer life , more active materials like sodium (2x better then lithium and dirt cheep) and silicon ( 400% silicon expansion problem , not a problem , 10x more effective then carbon ) . For off grid power , a small battery with large reagent tanks means cheaper multi megawatt storage , also transport of stored energy . And some one was saying batteries can't go much further .


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Last I checked fuel cells didn't store any energy.


 the fuel tanks store the energy the fuel cells convert it . they do continue to carry a charge without fresh reactants like a capacitor .


----------

